# Garage door Fix



## fernballan (Oct 22, 2017)

Somebody had a back in the garage door last night


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 22, 2017)

Good fix, hardly shows.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 22, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> Good fix, hardly shows.


Everyone makes mistakes
But why no one dares to say it


----------

